
Gamers Build Working Computers out of Virtual Blocks (2010) - hecubus
http://www.wired.com/2010/10/virtual-computers/
======
jandrese
Having played with Redstone in Minecraft makes these computers all the more
impressive. There are so many twitchy little details you have to get right to
make it work that I can't imagine trying to build some of the crazy stuff I've
seen on Youtube, like the graphing calculator.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgJfVRhotlQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgJfVRhotlQ)

